# A few old Nash poems about reptiles.



## Scarpa (Dec 31, 2009)

Appologies if these have been posted previously but I've always loved Ogden Nash's quirky comic poems and he wrote a fair few about reptiles...

*The Python *
*by Ogden Nash *

The python has, and I fib no fibs,
318 pairs of ribs.
In stating this I place reliance
On a seance with one who died for science.
This figure is sworn to and attested;
He counted them while being digested.​ 

*The Turtle *
*by Ogden Nash *

The turtle lives 'twixt plated decks 
Which practically conceal its sex. 
I think it clever of the turtle 
In such a fix to be so fertile.​ 


And lastly... my all time fav of his...​ 
*The Purist *
*by Ogden Nash *

I give you now Professor Twist,
A conscientious scientist,
Trustees exclaimed, "He never bungles!"
And sent him off to distant jungles.
Camped on a tropic riverside,
One day he missed his loving bride.
She had, the guide informed him later,
Been eaten by an alligator.
Professor Twist could not but smile.
"You mean," he said, "a crocodile."​


----------



## xxrachxx (Jan 1, 2009)

I love them!! :lol2:
did he do many more reptile ones?


----------



## Scarpa (Dec 31, 2009)

Can't recall any... loads of other animals though.


----------

